# Daily Undulating Periodization Study



## Sully (Nov 19, 2016)

I've talked about and highly recommended Daily Undulating Periodization(DUP) here before. It's a superior way of training that provides increased strength and mass over standard training protocols. Recently a new study has been released that confirms it.  

Strength Plateau? Try Daily Changing Loads: In Advanced Trainees, A, B, C-Days W/ 15, 10, 5 Reps at 70, 80, 90% 1RM Boost 6-Week Strength Gains on All Major Lifts by ~40% - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone

This also might be the best done study I've seen in a long time. 200 participants that were all previously trained for at least a full year before participating in the study. As well as 4 different study protocols. If anyone has any doubts or uncertainties about the efficacy of DUP, please read the study. Or at least read the abstract. It's an excellent piece of scientific work, and the conclusions can easily be valid for any for anyone that trains.


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 20, 2016)

I read this article, and thanks Sully.  This protocal has been around for a while, My experience with it is when I played football in the mid - late 80's. (Division 1 program) Our weight and strength coach applied the same principals of certain %'s on different days and providing a variety of exerices on differenct days as well.  I can attest that when I was in my early 20's at the time, this protocol WORKS and WORKS well.  Not only for me but for the entire team, how I know this is all of our workouts  were documented and charted on personall files.  (paper files not PDF)!!  LOL. When the coach assembled and broke down the numbers the entire team, and on a individual level the overall performance increased greatly.  I do not have specific #'s but trust in what I am saying the numbers of improvment were amazing.  The group was young males in thier physical prime which according to this study were "advanced fitness" models.  SO, for the population on here which is trying to add strength which = Mass (in most cases) this protocal is worth a try.  Especially with the nutritional, and performace enhancements of modern time.  IF you incorporate this you might gain the mass of Dorian in his prime.  For me at my age, mass is not my goal.  You younger guys wanting to compete at a high level I encourage you to give this 6-8months, document your work outs, body weight, body fat %'s, strength gains, I assure you, you will be impressed.


----------



## Sully (Nov 20, 2016)

rangerjockey said:


> I read this article, and thanks Sully.  This protocal has been around for a while, My experience with it is when I played football in the mid - late 80's. (Division 1 program) Our weight and strength coach applied the same principals of certain %'s on different days and providing a variety of exerices on differenct days as well.  I can attest that when I was in my early 20's at the time, this protocol WORKS and WORKS well.  Not only for me but for the entire team, how I know this is all of our workouts  were documented and charted on personall files.  (paper files not PDF)!!  LOL. When the coach assembled and broke down the numbers the entire team, and on a individual level the overall performance increased greatly.  I do not have specific #'s but trust in what I am saying the numbers of improvment were amazing.  The group was young males in thier physical prime which according to this study were "advanced fitness" models.  SO, for the population on here which is trying to add strength which = Mass (in most cases) this protocal is worth a try.  Especially with the nutritional, and performace enhancements of modern time.  IF you incorporate this you might gain the mass of Dorian in his prime.  For me at my age, mass is not my goal.  You younger guys wanting to compete at a high level I encourage you to give this 6-8months, document your work outs, body weight, body fat %'s, strength gains, I assure you, you will be impressed.



You're absolutely correct. I didn't mean to make it sound like this is my idea or I'm the only one that supports it. Only a few other guys here really mention it much. Chicken hawk and Magnus may have mentioned it before, hard to remember who. I just don't think enough guys have really looked at DUP or are even aware of the concept. It is highly effective at improving strength as well as building mass.


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 21, 2016)

Sully, not taken that way at all. DUP is a great program and thanks for sharing.  The hardest part of this progam is the documentation behind it, as well as, creating constant changes and weight modifications.  You really have to be on point with your daily regiems.  I imagine there is software to do this for you, or for some of you who are wiz kids with Excel you could create a work out diary of sorts.  Just finding 2 hours out of the day can be a challege sometimes.  So when I drag my 50 year old ass into the iron pile, I am just happy I made it.  Let me make one more point not associated with this topic, when I see 20 something year old girls with there "leggings" on working out my TEST goes ape shit.  One more thing, where I live there are alot of 40+ladies that are drop dead hotties.  OK I am done...


----------

